# Drill



## q_1966 (3 Nov 2014)

Question on drill, I have never seen this before.

https://www.insidehalton.com/news-story/4948067-live-gun-carriage-carries-slain-cpl-nathan-cirillo-as-funeral-begins/


----------



## dangerboy (3 Nov 2014)

It is Reverse Arms From the Shoulder

REVERSE ARMS FROM THE SHOULDER 

47. Reversed arms may be used as a sign of
mourning in a funeral procession by marching troops
who are armed with swords/rifles/carbines


----------

